# Cellar Organization Rather Overwhelming Neurotic Annoyance



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

C.O.R.O.N.A
Cellar Organization Rather Overwhelming Neurotic Annoyance

I pulled my jars and tins down, and found some stuff that I didn't realize was stuffed in the back.

So now I don't know how to organize and sort it. :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

close your eyes...put them back however they fit and be surprised everytime you grab one...:smile2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> C.O.R.O.N.A
> Cellar Organization Rather Overwhelming Neurotic Annoyance
> 
> I pulled my jars and tins down, and found some stuff that I didn't realize was stuffed in the back.
> ...


I have a spreadsheet just for the items im not going to smoke for a while, they go in USPS large flat rate boxes in a wardrobe with a list of contents taped on them


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Put the stuff you like on top. Saves you from bending..

Put the stuff that has cellar in the name by itself so you know not to touch it. 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm all for having a sense of humor, but this is no time to joke with that kind of acronym. It would be the sensible thing to edit the header and make something pertaining to your disorderly fetish of buying more than you will ever smoke. I'm usually the one who is told to tone it down, but I'm having a helluva time understand these corona jokes. I had somebody make a joke about corona and lyme...Well I've got lyme disease and it sucks. 



The best way to organize is to downsize and send me five or six tins. That I am serious about


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

BudgetMinded said:


> Blah blah blah
> bitch bitch bitch


You're a wanker.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Scap, I was going to suggest organizing aesthetically but you've already done that.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Need to build a tall cabinet, as I'm no longer qualified/certified to sit Indian Style on the floor. Everything below my knees goes to sleep.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Scap said:


> Need to build a tall cabinet, as I'm no longer qualified/certified to sit Indian Style on the floor. Everything below my knees goes to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 273446


Looks nice! When are you gonna come do mine! :grin2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks nice! When are you gonna come do mine! :grin2:


If it's on the floor, my commission goes way up....:grin2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Scap said:


> You're a wanker.


i have a meme for that...:vs_laugh:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Go to tobaccoreviews, label all your blends like they do, and store things in groups. That's what I did until I got overwhelmed and stopped.:grin2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Go to tobaccoreviews, label all your blends like they do, and store things in groups. That's what I did until I got overwhelmed and stopped.:grin2:


I'm not even a year into pipes and I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Is this the thread where I get to whine and complain about something impertinent and inconsequential?


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Is this the thread where I get to whine and complain about something impertinent and inconsequential?


It wasn't supposed to... But go ahead, bring a chair and sit down. I will bring the pop corn and beer


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Is this the thread where I get to whine and complain about something impertinent and inconsequential?


Might as well. Thread pooper already crop dusted.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Scap said:


> Might as well. Thread pooper already crop dusted.
> 
> :vs_laugh:


LMFAO!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Is this the thread where I get to whine and complain about something impertinent and inconsequential?


I'm offended...>


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

GunnyJ said:


> I'm offended...>


Gunny and offended are mutually exclusive.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Scap said:


> Gunny and offended are mutually exclusive.
> :vs_laugh:


Oh, ya got me there! :wink2:


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Somebody
Can't 

Appreciate
Politeness


Yeah I'm a real wanker. On tuesday I have to go take care of an 85 year old pipe smoker, prince albert is his go to. I don't think it's funny that the corona virus is a potentially unknown and lethal to my client. 



All I did was ask nicely for you to reconsider joking about a deadly pandemic.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Scap said:


> Might as well. Thread pooper already crop dusted.
> 
> :vs_laugh:


I guess I got here too late. I was gonna' suggest you dump it all in one big bin together. 'Casue, ya' know, if you have 5 tobaccos you don't like, mixing them all together is bound to be good! 

Then again, maybe you actually LIKE pipe smoking instead of just talking out yer  about what a cheapskate you are. So, never mind. :tape:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> I guess I got here too late. I was gonna' suggest you dump it all in one big bin together. 'Casue, ya' know, if you have 5 tobaccos you don't like, mixing them all together is bound to be good!
> 
> Then again, maybe you actually LIKE pipe smoking instead of just talking out yer  about what a cheapskate you are. So, never mind. :tape:


I've actually mixed tins of tobacco and was pleasantly surprised as to how good it tasted... I love it when something works out well.. .just reinforces my thoughts of my marginal genius.


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

The five blend is actually better than it's been since I bought it. It's 12 ounces Haunted Bookshop, 8 ounces Autumn Evening, 4 ounces Crooner, 10 ounces Founding Fathers and about 1 ounce of Comoys Cask no. 4 


Yes I'm quite happy that I have a seven day a week pipe collection, that I didn't spend over 100$ on. Yes indeed I like smoking pipes, I prefer to brag about the low cost and rewards rather than make some newbie feel like a jerk because he can't afford to hoard tins and buy expensive pipes. I'm proud of the fact that I can smoke briar over cobs because it's not really more expensive with a little elbow grease.


I guess I'm a bitch and wanker because I don't think it's funny joking about corona virus. I'm a real jerk working for a pittance taking care of an 85 year old vet who could still kick all yer asses. Any more retorts gents?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BudgetMinded said:


> The five blend is actually better than it's been since I bought it. It's 12 ounces Haunted Bookshop, 8 ounces Autumn Evening, 4 ounces Crooner, 10 ounces Founding Fathers and about 1 ounce of Comoys Cask no. 4
> 
> Yes I'm quite happy that I have a seven day a week pipe collection, that I didn't spend over 100$ on. Yes indeed I like smoking pipes, I prefer to brag about the low cost and rewards rather than make some newbie feel like a jerk because he can't afford to hoard tins and buy expensive pipes. I'm proud of the fact that I can smoke briar over cobs because it's not really more expensive with a little elbow grease.
> 
> I guess I'm a bitch and wanker because I don't think it's funny joking about corona virus. I'm a real jerk working for a pittance taking care of an 85 year old vet who could still kick all yer asses. Any more retorts gents?


Here is a retort, we have a thrifty Thursday thread, we have several people who mix their own, and multiple folks who are an extremely tight budget and we work to together trying to help and provide leads for everyone.

Now ask yourself what the difference is between yourself and them in posting... well lets see they don't bash other peoples choices, they don't go around posting negative posts in threads about about things others enjoy, so perhaps if you would just take a step back and set the violin down you would see that people are just tired of the negativity you perpetually bring to almost every thread you post in. We get it sometimes life kicks you when you are down, sometimes there may not be alot going for you but jeez misery does not always like company.


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

The difference is I didn't make a joke about a global pandemic and I never resulted to calling somebody a wanker, nor did I ever snidely reply with "bitch bitch bitch"


But I digress, I think it's in poor taste to joke about a virus when people are losing jobs, dying and so on. I didn't know there was a thrifty thursday thread for the pipers. It must be in another sub forum.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BudgetMinded said:


> The five blend is actually better than it's been since I bought it. It's 12 ounces Haunted Bookshop, 8 ounces Autumn Evening, 4 ounces Crooner, 10 ounces Founding Fathers and about 1 ounce of Comoys Cask no. 4
> 
> Yes I'm quite happy that I have a seven day a week pipe collection, that I didn't spend over 100$ on. Yes indeed I like smoking pipes, I prefer to brag about the low cost and rewards rather than make some newbie feel like a jerk because he can't afford to hoard tins and buy expensive pipes. I'm proud of the fact that I can smoke briar over cobs because it's not really more expensive with a little elbow grease.
> 
> I guess I'm a bitch and wanker because I don't think it's funny joking about corona virus. I'm a real jerk working for a pittance taking care of an 85 year old vet who could still kick all yer asses. Any more retorts gents?


Ok...this is why you lose credibility with me... it's petulant to bring points of view in a challenging manner... while you make some valid points you have the propensity to throw your transmission from D into R .... that irks me because I'm really trying to get the gist of your comments to learn something of value but it's like you want to irritate and annoy others with cheeky comments. You don't have to take my advice as how to post positive comments... people love to irritate others for 100 different reasons and at more times than I want to count this has become your ballywick. Maybe just post substantive comments that help educate others without the unneeded barbs as to how an 85 year old Vet can kick our asses..... or " any retorts"??? What's the reasoning behind that ???

&#128527;☹


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Call me a wanker and a bitch....decorum will go out the window.


I'm still waiting for answer why this son of bitch thinks its appropriate to crack wise about corona. Is it appropriate for somebody to joke about the virus in the context of organizing a tobacco cellar? I guess if you are a complete asshole. It's okay.Probably voted for Trump.


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

BudgetMinded said:


> Call me a wanker and a bitch....decorum will go out the window.
> 
> I'm still waiting for answer why this son of bitch thinks its appropriate to crack wise about corona. Is it appropriate for somebody to joke about the virus in the context of organizing a tobacco cellar? I guess if you are a complete asshole. It's okay.Probably voted for Trump.


You can stop it with the cry me a river, I'm a super great human being and a martyr for taking care of an 85v year old man. I'm a registered nurse, my fiance is a registered nurse, my mom is a registered nurse and my dad is a respiratory therapist. We (and a lot of our other members here) are on the front lines battling this shit everyday and you don't see us bragging about what we're doing. #1 Get over yourself, yours is not the only opinion that matters. #2 get a freaking sense of humor and stop whining about minor jokes. It's entirely normal and healthy to use humor as a coping mechanism.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

BudgetMinded said:


> Call me a wanker and a bitch....decorum will go out the window.
> 
> I'm still waiting for answer why this son of bitch thinks its appropriate to crack wise about corona. Is it appropriate for somebody to joke about the virus in the context of organizing a tobacco cellar? I guess if you are a complete asshole. It's okay.Probably voted for Trump.


I tend to not be super active on this forum, other than checking the new posts on logins and posting up the cigar I may be smoking at the time. That said, even with that fairly small amount of usage I've noticed the trend of you strongly presenting your opinion but balking anyone else seems to do the same in return. I can only guess that is why those currently more vested in the community that I am seem to be having some problems with you.

We get it, you don't like that he used Corona. To put it very blatantly, so ****ing what? You are a grown man, and should by now realize that everyone has opinions and the right to express them. Everyone deals with situations differently. Some worry about things they cannot control. Some do not, some prefer to make light of things that can be stressful. It is, like the hobby of this forum, a way to release that stress or not focus on negative impacts. No one tagged you in this post, no one mentioned you. It was easy enough to just ignore it. You had to, instead, put your opinion in and make this thread a complete shit-show of back and forth attacks. Because your opinion is great enough to matter, everyone else not so much.

Just grow up, shut up and move on. Stop stirring the pot by insisting you are right merely because you do not LIKE something. If you can't do that, just leave all together. From the looks of it - I don't think a whole lot of the members here would miss what you've brought since arriving.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

*From the looks of it - I don't think a whole lot of the members here would miss what you've brought since arriving.
*
which is....absolutely nothing, zero, nada (not even lame humor)


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BudgetMinded said:


> Call me a wanker and a bitch....decorum will go out the window.
> 
> I'm still waiting for answer why this son of bitch thinks its appropriate to crack wise about corona. Is it appropriate for somebody to joke about the virus in the context of organizing a tobacco cellar? I guess if you are a complete asshole. It's okay.Probably voted for Trump.


Yep you have now lost all respect from me and probably everyone on this forum. It's been nice knowing you but acting like a child who isn't getting what they want is enough for me to write you off.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

He's gone! :thumb:

I guess it's safe for me to head over to the cigar side and smoke a corona now! :ss


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

THANK YOU!!! Mods!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> He's gone! :thumb:
> 
> I guess it's safe for me to head over to the cigar side and smoke a corona now! :ss


good...i was going to bomb him with some prozac....saved me some cash to buy toilet paper :grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

As far as BM. Everyone is allowed an opinion. Even if it makes you wanna walk into the ocean with a block tied around your neck. 

He was banned for attacking fellow members with profanity, verbal abuse and derogatory terms. That stuff doesn't fly around here. 

It was NOT the fact that every thread he touched became a black hole of never ending misery and despair. 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

I thought he got banned for mixing margate with kajun kake


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> As far as BM. Everyone is allowed an opinion. Even if it makes you wanna walk into the ocean with a block tied around your neck.
> 
> He was banned for attacking fellow members with profanity, verbal abuse and derogatory terms. That stuff doesn't fly around here.
> 
> It was NOT the fact that .


True, true. But let's give credit where credit is due.

He attacked fellow members with profanity, verbal abuse, and derogatory terms BECAUSE they let him know they'd finally had enough of every thread he touched becoming a black hole of never ending misery and despair.

Believe me, I'm not saying that was wrong. He'd been on our radar a long time, but it had not quite reached the level of actionable behavior by moderators until now.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I really should start smoking this soon but a cigar feels so much better in my hand. First world problems. Sorry bout the sideways pics.


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

curmudgeonista said:


> I guess I got here too late. I was gonna' suggest you dump it all in one big bin together. 'Casue, ya' know, if you have 5 tobaccos you don't like, mixing them all together is bound to be good!


Dear curmudgeonista, great advice there. When I am down to my last pinch and it's not enough to fill a bowl, I'd grab something else mix the lot together and light up. Haven't been disappointed yet. Then again it doesn't take a lot to satisfy a 60 year old tongue :vs_laugh:

Be safe sir


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

A large part of my stash. There is an emergency supply at my parents' where I am presently working from home. Certainly need to organise. 

Be safe all


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

Scap said:


> C.O.R.O.N.A
> Cellar Organization Rather Overwhelming Neurotic Annoyance
> 
> I pulled my jars and tins down, and found some stuff that I didn't realize was stuffed in the back.
> ...


Dear Scap, The smaller bottles are a great idea. I use large jars and have to decant everytime. BTW, love the wood floor.

Be safe sir


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

whiskeredbat said:


> Dear curmudgeonista, great advice there. When I am down to my last pinch and it's not enough to fill a bowl, I'd grab something else mix the lot together and light up. Haven't been disappointed yet. Then again it doesn't take a lot to satisfy a 60 year old tongue :vs_laugh:
> 
> Be safe sir


Sorry, I was actually mocking a grumpy (now ex) member who didn't seem to like anything he got and thought mixing all the offending disparate blends would create something wonderful. And this while never contributing anything but negative thoughts, yet styling himself as an expert after picking up piping only a few tenuous months ago.

Nothing wrong with combining compatible tobaccos. But his helter-skelter approach of throwing anything and everything together just because he didn't like them individually and expecting the sum to be greater than the parts was laughable.

You sir, clearly have credibility. He did not.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

whiskeredbat said:


> Dear curmudgeonista, great advice there. When I am down to my last pinch and it's not enough to fill a bowl, I'd grab something else mix the lot together and light up. Haven't been disappointed yet. Then again it doesn't take a lot to satisfy a 60 year old tongue :vs_laugh:
> 
> Be safe sir


I have a jar marked " scraps" from when I started into this. I gotta say then and I assume now, it was fairly gag inducing..

You can only put so many aros into one jar before it becomes a not so "aromatic" pile of compost.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> I really should start smoking this soon but a cigar feels so much better in my hand. First world problems. Sorry bout the sideways pics.


Looks like you have some empty space there.......:vs_OMG::vs_whistle:>


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

whiskeredbat said:


> Dear Scap, The smaller bottles are a great idea. I use large jars and have to decant everytime. BTW, love the wood floor.
> 
> Be safe sir


Thank you for the compliment on the wood floor, would you believe that it is Bamboo??

The stuff is hard as a rock and tough to scratch. I use a scrap piece to cut my plug tobacco on, and it is holding up quite well with only a few knife marks starting to show after about a year.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Love seeing the tobacco stashes. My modest stash will probably last me for the rest of my life. I blame the pipe brothers on this forum for my over-stock. Luckily, most tobacco gets better with age. Aromatics, however, never seem to improve. I used to love aros. Now I can barely tolerate them—at least the ones I've acquired. Even adding a dash of dessicated latakia blends can't seem to rescue them. Once this pandemic is over I'm going to offer them to any brother who enjoys aros. Obviously there are many knowledgeable pipers who enjoy aros from time to time—so my negative reaction reflects poorly on me. As my father used to say "one man's fish is another man's poisson.":wink2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> As my father used to say "one man's fish is another man's poisson.":wink2:


Oui oui, ton père était très intelligent.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Scap said:


> Oui oui, ton père était très intelligent.


le diable en sait plus en étant vieux qu'en étant le diable :smile2:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hickorynut said:


> Looks like you have some empty space there.......:vs_OMG::vs_whistle:>


Not really. The top shelf are aromatics which are 3 jars deep :surprise:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Scap said:


> Oui oui, ton père était très intelligent.





zcziggy said:


> le diable en sait plus en étant vieux qu'en étant le diable :smile2:


MDR! (Merci Google) :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

We've reached Quarantine Level: Speaking French. Oh the humanity!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> We've reached Quarantine Level: Speaking French. Oh the humanity!


MDR!
Etterbay anthay eakinspay igpay atinlay. AOLMFay!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scap said:


> MDR!
> 
> Etterbay anthay eakinspay igpay atinlay. AOLMFay!


Could possibly the most derailed thread ever. I think this rivals some of my roundabout threads.

Started as a politically incorrect, yet humorous acronym. Turned into a raging argument about said acronym. Led to a banishment of captain bummer from the puff universe. Then discussion of why captain buzz kill got escorted from the premises. Then took a turn into languages I "no hablo". Had to go all the way to the your first post to see what the hell it was originally about.. lol

Gotta say, it's got my respect. 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Scap said:
> 
> 
> > MDR!
> ...


Well.... We are here to amuse you after all....:grin2::grin2:

wait...that's what this thread was about? the long gone mr. hateitall?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> Could possibly the most derailed thread ever. I think this rivals some of my roundabout threads.
> 
> Started as a politically incorrect, yet humorous acronym. Turned into a raging argument about said acronym. Led to a banishment of captain bummer from the puff universe. Then discussion of why captain buzz kill got escorted from the premises. Then took a turn into languages I "no hablo". Had to go all the way to the your first post to see what the hell it was originally about.. lol
> 
> ...


Don't forget the bamboo flooring. :vs_laugh:


----------

